# Cosa sono le offese.



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2014)

L'offesa è l'ultima spiaggia di chi non ha niente da dire.


Birba


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Aprile 2014)

..o di chi non ha voglia di sprecare parole con chi non capirebbe e preferisce un sano vaffanculo a del tempo buttato 

tutto è relativo. :smile:


----------

